# bei Unterwasserfotos den Blaustich entfernen



## sandra8506 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie kann man mithilfe Photoshop den Blaustich in Unterwasser-Fotos entfernen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2009)

Google und SuFu benutzen. K? thx bye

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/217084-farbstich-entfernen.html


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juni 2009)

Und weil's so schön ist noch ein paar Links:

Etwas Theorie am Anfang
Extreme color correction with Channel mixer
Underwater Photography Workshop
Manual: Underwater Photography for the Beginner
How To: Editing Underwater photos with Adobe Photoshop

Viel Spaß beim Durchgucken.


----------



## hierbavida (30. Juni 2009)

Ab CS3 auch für JPG- und TIF-Formate mit Adobe Camera RAW den Weißabgleich durchführen.

Ansonsten das Bild in Profil LAB umwandeln und den B-Kanal (Gradationskurve) korrigieren. Mit A- und B-Kanal kann gleichzeitig der Kontrast angehoben und evtl. Rauschen entfernt werden.


----------



## sandra8506 (4. Juli 2009)

Kann man denn die Fotos noch "retten", selbst wenn sehr viel Blau drin enthalten ist? :-(


----------



## smileyml (4. Juli 2009)

Ich denke da kommt es das jeweilige Foto und die eigenen Fähigkeiten an. Kannst du uns vielleicht ein beispielhaftes Foto zeigen? Dann kann man das ganze besser für dein(e) Bild(er) beantworten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## sandra8506 (26. Juli 2009)

Okay, ich stelle hier mal 3 Fotos rein, die nicht so toll geworden sind... :-( 
Ach ja, habe Photoshop CS 3 zuhause, falls das hilft... 

Danke schön


----------



## Sierb (26. Juli 2009)

ich hab mich kurz an das 2. Bild gesetzt und nur mit Gradationskurven (Und zwar in den Blautönen) gearbeitet:



Ich weiß nicht ob du dir das so vorstellst, weil ich finde zu Unterwasserbildern gehört ein Blaustich. Es wird so eben grüner...


----------



## sandra8506 (26. Juli 2009)

Hey, 

schon mal vorab vielen Dank  Wie hast du das denn mit der Gradationskurve genau gemacht? Habe mir das eben mal angesehen... 

Kann man eigentlich noch andere Sachen (außer den massiven Blaustich) an diesem Bild ändern oder bearbeiten?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juli 2009)

Ja.  Was den genau?

Also um zu verstehen wie die Gradationskurve funktioniert solltest du wissen das deine Bilder im RGB-Farbraum aufgebaut sind. in diesem ist zu Blau die Komplementärfarbe Gelb, das heißt nimmst du blau raus fügst du dem Bild gelb hin zu. Mit den anderen Farben funktioniert das genauso.
Also die Gradationskurve bildet alle Vollton  und Halbtonbereiche deines Bildes ab von Schwarz nach Weiß. Beziehungsweise vonn 0% zu 100%. Nun mußt du nur in dem Helligkeitswert den du bearbeiten willst einen Punkt setzten und diesen verschieben.
Aber aufpassen solltest du das der Bereich zu den nebenliegenden Farbbereichen sich nicht hart sondern weich verändert. du hast also immer auch eine Auswirkung auf andere Farbbereiche.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sandra8506 (27. Juli 2009)

Z. B. dass die Hartkorallen im Hintergrund bunt sind...  
Meine Kamera hat die Farben leider nicht so gut aufs Bild bekommen :-( 

Super, schon mal vielen Dank für die kleine Einführung *g* 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also wenn etwas als Information, hier jetzt die Farbe, nicht im Bild vorhanden ist mußt du das Einfärben.
Also jeweils eine Maske für die Korallen erstellen udn diese dann einfärben bzw. Farbe ersetzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sandra8506 (27. Juli 2009)

Und, wie erstellt man eine solche Maske? 

Viele Grüße,
Sandra


----------



## chmee (1. August 2009)

Schau mal in die Photoshop-Videotutorials. Da sind zwei Videos (Basics), die etwas zum Thema Ebenenmaske erklären. Abgesehen davon, ich hab auch mal kurz gespielt, in den Bildern sind kaum echte Farbinformationen drin. Also wird nur der Schritt über das händische Einfärben wieder zu bunten Unterwasserbildern führen.

mfg chmee


----------

